

Show HN: How I Bling -- A millionaire simulation game - akaalias

Hi all, we built this prototype web app at the recent Startup Weekend in NYC and I would love to get your feedback. It's a simulation on what you can buy and do when you win the lottery (or sell your startup, etc.). I personally have had great fun as a user and learned loads about my - at first impulsive/intuitive - spending behaviour which gradually changed into more thoughtful spending/buying.<p>Anyways, check out<p>http://howibling.com<p>and let me know what you think!
======
akaalias
And beyond this comment thread, if you had the time to fill out a quick survey
over at [http://howibling.wufoo.com/forms/how-i-bling-beta-tester-
eva...](http://howibling.wufoo.com/forms/how-i-bling-beta-tester-evaluation-
form/) would be great. Thanks!

------
throwaway191
Love it. How does it "move" though -- so far all I've done is buy stuff?
(Investments 'n such).

~~~
akaalias
Right now, it's about the experience of spending. Having fun with it, be
seduced and/or rational about it. It's open-ended in that regard. After a
while, under 'My Stuff', you find a more general breakdown of your spending
which may or may not give you insight into your own behavior and desires.

